# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  anyone got pictures of stan mcquay's back?

## PsYcHoTiC SA

i cant seem to find any pictures of stan mcquays back, he says its his worst bodypart (thats what i have read in interviews) but u know, id like to see whats goin on. any pictures at all are cool as well.

----------


## xxxl83

Do a search there is a whole Stan Mcquay thread I'm sure you'll find a back shot in there.



xxxl83

----------

